
Young Pinay invented air conditioning unit without refrigerant or freon - wasyl
http://www.whereinbacolod.com/2018/09/young-pinay-invented-air-conditioning.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Related:

[https://www.jamesdysonaward.org/2019/project/airdisc-
cooling...](https://www.jamesdysonaward.org/2019/project/airdisc-cooling-
technologies-cooling-system/)

And:

"Air Disc Cooling Technologies - a new form of cooling system"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vyYD2Rrh3M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vyYD2Rrh3M)

